
How to communicate your value without selling out - skilled
https://www.fastcompany.com/90385831/you-are-not-a-brand
======
dsaavy
“The idea of “personal brand” sounds phony because it is. Brands are carefully
contrived; they are not real. Brands are flat, soulless, and artificial
“personalities” designed to convince others that the brand is something it is
not.” Good point.

Sounds like the author is getting to what some philosophers would call
Essence. For some this Essence would include a judgment of thecAuthenticity of
their being.

